# JBL PRV 175 stereo reviews



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

I have one on my boat. works good, i usually only use bluetooth to pandora from my phone on it. Its on top of my console, so has gotten wet many many times, never had an issue with moisture in it or anything. My volume buttons on mine are round though. Might be an older model but looks exactly the same as that one otherwise.


----------

